# Pacific Northwest local frog ID



## Nate Mcfin (Sep 22, 2010)

I was outside today and managed to snap a few pics of this little guy. He was living in a lilac bush with several other little frogs. They were to quick to get pics of. Any idea what kind of frog he is?














Sorry about the cruddy pics


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks like a Pacific Tree Frog, _Pseudacris regilla_.


----------



## Nate Mcfin (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the ID. Based on the pics on google I would agree! 
Very cool bush they lived in and some were very vibrant green while others looked like the on on the pic. Apparently they can change color pretty often. Based on wiki, they are very common but there are others around here that are less common too. Thanks for the ID again, nice to learn something about where you live once in awhile. LOL


----------

